# needing help with piano.



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 23, 2015)

Ever since i was 6 i have always been into playing the piano and i honestly love it but...
I'm completely self taught.

The main problem with that is i don't progress very much because piano can be difficult to learn without learning the right methods or even fingering. But now I'm at a really funny stage where the high school piano books are not good enough and YouTube channels are not professional or helpful enough to teach you.
Normally i would start to learn sheet music because I'm going to need to learn it for college this year but i still feel I'm not good enough for those certain songs. I can't afford piano tutoring either since that shits like Â£30+ an hour!  And the school tutor is fully booked too so I'm stuck really.

I'm not sure how i can improve my skills right now, I'm only intermediate level but that seems to be the hardest to find anything to learn....any help?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, these are the books I'm studying at the university, maybe it can help you out (but don't tell anyone I gave them to you)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2W2fJ2WkoOzUzlCSUJNRllTc0k/edit

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2W2fJ2WkoOzUm1ZM2VwZUhVUHc/edit

They are on spanish so you'll might have to figure it out there


----------



## phaofal (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey, i found this youtube channel a while back and they teach you everything you need to know about playing piano. I found this very helpful, so i though you might like it. Heres the video i watched;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vphWgqbF-AM


----------

